# Larkin ASAD 7-string



## MisterE (Jul 12, 2011)

About 20 years ago, I had a ASAD made by Chris Larkin.
He's an Irish luthier and a truly wonderful person, a true woodnut and exceptional craftsman.
I liked his model but thought it was a bit small for my taste. So I asked him if it was possible to make a scaled up model.

This is an impression:





Specs:
Body Timber Mahogany Top Quilted maple, bookmatched and carved top. Colour Blackburst Pickups Type & Position Seymour Duncan Jazz (SH-2) and JB (SH-4) plus septaphonic GraphTech saddles in the FR Switching / Circuitry Master volume, 5 way rotary for the magnetics, acoustic volume/MIDI volume stacked with pull for acoustic dark and three mini switches! Extra socket for mag out. Layout as for Strat. Bridge/Trem Unit, Type & Colour Special modified FR 7 string, gold Neck Timber Laminates of maple with veneer details. Neck Profile Flat C. Fingerboard Timber Ebony bound with ebony? Inlays in MOP as sample pic. Fingerboard Camber Compound 10" to 12" Frets type and number 24 Dunlop 6105 Scale length 25.5" Machines, Type & Colour 7 Schaller M6 bottom locking 4L3R, gold Comments / Customising Dunlop Straplocks. Fitted hardcase. Fingerboard width to be decided (50mm for the trem nut) ASAD 120 body with carved top and possibly skin on back if enough wood left, all the MIDI stuff and acoustic 
I wanted a 7-string with the >Graphtech Ghost Acoust-Phonic and Hexpander kit.

Here are some pics from the work in progress:
The quilt for the guitar:





Drawing for template:





Wood for the body:












Wood for the one piece flamed maple neck (I bet this'll look nice in blacburst





Neck being made:













Laminate wood for the headstock:
The headstock is made from a series of laminates - the flamed bit then 3 layers of contrasting veneer and then the cap which is quilted maple to match the body overlay.










Progress of the body:


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 12, 2011)

dat quilt...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 12, 2011)

So, the 1 piece top was cut in half???


----------



## MisterE (Jul 12, 2011)

The top wasn't supposed to be one piece but bookmatched.


----------



## MisterE (Jul 13, 2011)

Progress today:





First pic of the gorgeous quilt. Today Chris worked out the angle to get the strings at the right height at the bridge. This is the jig:





Height for the neck joint cut out:




Some progress of the neck:












First the neck will have too be finished before he can continue on the body.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2011)

I always get paranoid when I see one piece figured maple necks on sevens  (I've got one in progress, but it's on a bolt on so I can swap it if problems arise later)

Looks like a sweet build overall


----------



## MisterE (Jul 13, 2011)

New Pics just in:
Installing the trussrod:





The adjusterslot:



















The adjuster:




Anchor:






















Cutting the slots for the carbon fibre rods:


----------



## TimSE (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice progress man! looks set to be awesome


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy hell, that quilt looks 3D! Awesome.


----------



## MisterE (Jul 15, 2011)

Some more progress.
In Chris's words:
I have made the neck joint. This involves first doing the final layout of the neck blank, then cutting the mortice in the body then roughing out the tenon on the neck and then finally shaving the joint to fit it. It is slow work but very satisfying when it all fits together ;-)
So here are the next steps:
Doing the final layout of the neck blank




Cutting the mortice in the body:





Shaving the joint to fit it:








And it fits!!





Chris: "sharp eyed readers may have noticed that the mortice and tenon are off set towards the bass side of the body. This enables me to have more 'meat' on the treble side which I can carve away when the neck is glued in so making for easier access to the frets over the body. You'll see later. Who needs through necks?"

Superb craftsmanship from one of the nicest persons in the business.
I met Chris when doing demo's for Kramer back in '89. I kept visiting his stand on the fairs in Rotterdam and Frankfurt.
I finally ordered a guitar and have cherished it ever since.


----------



## MisterE (Jul 22, 2011)

Some more progress from the Irish master ;-)


> Chris:
> "I took some ebony and dimensioned it to suit the 7 string and cut off two 1.5mm strips to act as binding. You know that ebony fingerboards move quite a lot with humidity changes and fretwire doesn't. So to prevent you from lacerating your talented pinkies on dry days you need to have binding on the edge of the board. In this case the binding will be ebony"







The strips for the binding




Cutting the fret slots




The strips glued to the fretboard




The fretboard glued to the neck




ready to trim the fretboard



> Chris:
> 
> So I trim the neck and then I cut lumps out of it and then I carve the volute and then I rasp it to rough shape and then I scrape it to nice shape and then I sand it and then I sand it again and then I sand it again and then I look at it. And so can you


Next up: shaping the neck.




Rough shap


----------



## MisterE (Jul 22, 2011)

Shaping the fretboard:


> Chris:
> "I first plane the fingerboard flat because it often moves after the neck is carved. I also roughly plane a contour on the fb. Then I sanded the whole fb to 12" radius and then the nut end to 10" which I blend into the 12. I figured the best way to do the inlay style you chose was to fit the 6mm dots first and then add the triangles afterwards"










































Template for the triangles





First one cut





18 done and Chris needs a good glass of wine after this ;-)


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 22, 2011)

MisterE said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I always get paranoid when I see one piece figured maple necks on sevens
> 
> Looks like a sweet build overall


 
Why's that?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Why's that?



Because figured woods are much more susceptible to warping / bowing as is a one piece neck. Add the additional tension of a 7th string... I'd never do a setup like that on a guitar I couldn't easily replace the neck on 

That said the carbon rods should help with stability so it will probably be fine, I just tend to be paranoid when dropping several thousand dollars on something


----------



## MisterE (Jul 22, 2011)

I've read that several times.
I got two Warmoths for about 20 years now. A Strat with a single piece birdseye maple neck and a Soloist with a single piece birseuye maple with ebony fretboard. And I didn't even have to adjust them all that much in all that time.


----------



## MisterE (Jul 30, 2011)

Some more progress:



> Chris:
> "Back in the workshop and cutting the inlays to size then shaping them and cutting the holes for them to fit in. NO CNC! It is difficult to see any lines drawn on ebony so a coat the area of the inlay with acrylic paint and then scrape a line around the shape before cutting the hole. I have done the first 5 sets so far and when i am down to the 24th fret I will scrape off the yellow paint, fit all the inlays in place, shim them if necessary and then glue them in place. After that I have to sand off the excess pearl level with the ebony and check that the radius is still good."















> Chris:
> "You can see my CNC machine finely cutting the inlay holes and then, magically, the inlays are fitted. CNC machines are so good. If had done it by hand it would have taken two days."







ChrisCNC


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 30, 2011)

That's going to be one beautiful guitar!


----------



## MisterE (Jul 30, 2011)

I think so too.
I have every confidence in Chris.
I've seen his work on numeral occasions when I was demonstrating for Kramer back in '89 and '90. 
He was way ahead of his time, one of the first using lovely quilts and tonewoods.
He's a very down to earth person and has turned down some very lucrative offers, including having his own factory, because he only wants his name on a guitar he built himself.


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 30, 2011)

Omg can´t wait to the the final guitar!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 31, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Because figured woods are much more susceptible to warping / bowing as is a one piece neck. Add the additional tension of a 7th string... I'd never do a setup like that on a guitar I couldn't easily replace the neck on
> 
> That said the carbon rods should help with stability so it will probably be fine, I just tend to be paranoid when dropping several thousand dollars on something



Another thing to keep in mind is that Fender has used flatsawn maple for their necks since day one with minimal problems. So if this is quartersawn then it'll have even more strength.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 31, 2011)

MisterE said:


>



I really dig the inlays,whoever is it just me or aren't the triangles perfectly alligned?


----------



## MisterE (Aug 3, 2011)

I think they are as perfect as humanly possible.
I've had the same inlay done on another guitar and it was done by CNC instead of by hand.
It was impossible to get the points as sharp since they were limited to the radius of the bit and there were some minute variations after the holes were filled and the fretboard sanded.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 5, 2011)

Chris sent me this, a story.....



> "Mum, what's he doing now?"
> 
> "I think he's fretting dear."
> 
> "But Mum what are all those tools?"









> "Well dear the hammer at the top is a nylon headed dead hammer." "What's a dead hammer Mum?" "It's one that is no longer breathing dear. No that was just a little joke. It's actually one where the head is filled with lead balls so that when it comes down on the fret the balls follow it and there is no bounce as there would be with a normal, breathing hammer. This helps to drive the fret into the wood. And on the left is a clever little device that trims off the end of the fret tang so that it can fit inside the binding." "What are the red things Mum?" " Those are specially hardened fretwire cutters dear and next to them is a three cornered file that he uses to open up the top of the fretslot to help the fret slip into place when he hits it with the dead hammer" "And why is there straight and curved fretwire Mum?" "Well dear normally he gets his fretwire in bulk rolls which means that the fretwire is coiled so it is already curved to fit the fretboard but in this case the 6105 came in straight lengths so he had to bend it himself as he used it. He didn't like this much"
> 
> 
> "Why is that fret deformed Mum?" " That is not deformed dear, it has had the tang cut off at the ends so that it will fit over binding. Can you see that two of the slots have been opened with the three cornered file to help the frets fit in easily at the start?" " Mum isn't one of those inlays not perfectly aligned?" "Shut up dear or I may have to hit you with a dead hammer!"









> "That looks nice Mum." " Yes it is quite nice dear but not finished as he has not filed the ends level yet but you would need eyes as good as mine to see that."









> "So when he fits the frets in he must hit them hard with his dead hammer so how does he keep the neck from moving Mum?"









> "That's a good question dear. He is very clever and he uses two big clamps, one opposite the other which balance each other and add the extra weight that prevents the neck from jumping around. Now why don't you go and ask you father where babies come from?"



This is just typical for the mails I get from Chris.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 6, 2011)

Ha! This guy is a blast.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 11, 2011)

The neck is finished:










Chris' trademark: a shamrock:









Serial number:








And it all lines up perfectly:


----------



## MisterE (Aug 16, 2011)

Next up: Routing the holes for pickups and trem.



































Chris then needed to know the layout of my pots and switches for the Graftech stuff.
This is what he wrote:


> Now you need to concentrate and think because I cannot do anything else until I get some input from you. The next thing I need to do is to cut some holes in the back into which I can throw all that funny stuff with wires attached to it. First I was totally confused by all the bits but then I decided I could just chuck them all in a big hole and make a cover, shake the guitar and expect that random connections would be made and everything will work as intended. So I drew some spots on the face of the geetar which are in the same shape and distance apart as Strat potis. This is what you asked for. But where do you want the three mini switches to go? Once I have that info I can make my big hole in the back to match the controls. Or maybe two big holes or one big and one small or whatever. I think I will use a battery box rather than sticking the battery in with the funny stuff with wires on as it will make changing the battery much easier and you won't need a screwdriver to do it.


Funny stuff:










This is the layout I initially asked for. But on second thought I decided a Soloist like layout would be more appropriate.
I really like this direct communication.
Chris has kept me up to speed about every step, every delay caused by deliveries not arriving, or the wrong stuff being delivered.
So now he made a mock up of the connections:





A warning for all those considering the Graphtech Piezo's for Floyds:
Saddles are not the same height and length:




1.2mm taller than original Floyd Rose saddles.





When the break point are lined up there is less intonation adjustment with the Graphtech version

The Floyd Rose is made of hardened steel so special drill bits are needed for the machining of the holes for the wires.


----------



## sibanez29 (Aug 16, 2011)

This guy seems like the coolest, nicest guitar builder in existence.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sure there are a lot of nice builder out there but he is indeed the friendliest I ever met.
As mentioned before, I met him back in '89 while doing demo's for Kramer.
We always had lots of fun. He's a very funny guy and he thought I was a "very silly person" 
So when I finally got my guitar he put V.S.P. underneath my initials 
A few years later, I managed to break the neck and he was so devastated he had to repair one of his guitars, he added another V so it read V.V.S.P.
I'm lucky he didn't add a C for clumsy.
It's a pity he's not more known since he delivers superb quality and was working with fancy woods long before it became fashionable.
What may have contributed is the fact that he doesn't like endorsements. A famous Irish guitarist once wanted to order three guitars, but when Chris mentioned the price tag the guy said: "But I'm ****".
And he replied: "So??" , The famous guitarist said that the promotion would bring him tons of work so perhaps he would be able to start his own factory.
Chris said that all he cared for was choosing the wood and building every guitar himself and that, at best, if he worked night and day, he could make about 50 guitars a year. So He said he wasn't interested and would rather make furniture than start a factory.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 17, 2011)

Chris seems like a great guy, and his lutherie skills are to die for. 
Your guitar will certainly be excellent


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha, I don't know the guy and I feel like buying him a beer.


----------



## MisterE (Aug 31, 2011)

Back after a week of vacation.
Next up was the routing of the control cavity.


> Chris:
> "Since almost nothing about your guitar is straightforward I was not surprised to spent an exciting day yesterday doing the control layout, designing and making new templates and jigs for creating the cavity and covers as nothing I had for NORMAL guitars would work. I still have not got my head around how I will do the outlets. I know what I would like to do but I have to work out a way to do it since I don't have a CNC router. Today the weather looks goodish so I will try to get the very dusty part of the top carving done outdoors and go back to the outlets afterwards."























Finished:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2011)

Those inlays are freakin' COOL


----------



## JPMike (Aug 31, 2011)

I am lonely in this island. Yeah!!!!!

I want to see the final outcome.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 31, 2011)

Omg omg omg omg, we are using the same battery box!


----------



## Frank_Domine (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome!! Waiting for news!


----------



## MisterE (Sep 2, 2011)

And here's some more:
Next up is the carving of the top.
This required the help of Chris's lovely assistant:





First, a rough routing:




Then the master doing the carving:




rough finish:




Done:




The holes for the pots and switches.
I chose a soloist alyout with a volume, rotary 5-way switch and a double volume for piezo and midi.
Underneath, the toggles for "mag/both/piezo", "program up/down", "midi/both/what's on the other switch"




Rear view:


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 2, 2011)

Definitely gunna follow this, looks fantastic. Always good to see new builders doing such fine work!


----------



## MisterE (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Daggorath.
But "new builders"?
And you're from the UK?
Ireland is not that far away is it?
I think I'll tell Chris he should work on his PR some more.
Chris has been building guitars since the eighties!
He's been doing a lot of acoustic stuff, even mandolins, electric upright basses, jazzers and such.
Perhaps you should check out his website and the newsletters.
Some interesting stuff there.
http://www.chrislarkinguitars.com


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks phenomenal.


----------



## MisterE (Sep 3, 2011)

Now for the connections.
Since it'll have a RMC 13 pin, a mag and a piëzo jack, I wanted these to be recessed so the connectors wouldn't be sticking out too far. This would make it easier to run the cables behind the strap.
First, Chris made a jig, so that the jacks were perpendicular to the contours of the body.






Next, removing the wood:





Making the hole for the RMC 13 pin. This has to bee quite large and deep to accommodate the printboard of the RMC.





Jacks added:





This is how it looks with the jacks inserted:


----------



## MisterE (Sep 3, 2011)

Chris did some more work on the carving and back contours:















Then he glued in the neck:










This is the unfinished joint:





Carving:





Scraping:





Finished:





Masking the neck:





Masking the frets:






> Chris:
> I use two layers of masking tape on the fingerboard for spraying. The first one just covers the wood leaving the frets clear. When I am working on the frets after spraying this will leave the wood protected while I can file and sand the frets as required. The second layer of tape is to protect the frets from the lacquer.


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome work. 
Chris is becoming one of my favorite luthiers. Ive been looking at lots of his work recently.
Love this build


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Sep 3, 2011)

soooo coooool


----------



## Frank_Domine (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally some news! ^__^

Amazing work, man!  Soooo so pretty!


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 3, 2011)

that neck joint is flawless!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## MisterE (Sep 5, 2011)

Tomorrow, I'm of on a trip to see Chris




So, it might be some time before i can post any more pics. 
Unless I get access to the internet of course




Chris has sprayed a few coats of clear lacquer to fill the pores.
Most builders use a filler since this method is too labour intensive.
So after he's added enough clear lacquer to fill the pores, Chris will be adding the colour.









Here's a pic of a 7-string baritone he's working on.









Chris likes to work in batches of three.
So he had mine and another order to work on.
That's why he decided to make a 7-string baritone.
That'll be for sale on his website soon.
This is the other guitar he's working on:




Pretty cool or what?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooooly crap, that baritone is one of the tastiest 7s I've ever seen.


----------



## Solodini (Sep 6, 2011)

Your guitar's neck looks beaut, dude.


----------



## MisterE (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm back after an eventful trip to the Irish Master.
I got to spend some time with him and work on my guitar myself.
Chris showed me around his workshop and we spent almost a full day talking about wood and construction- and finishing techniques.
As I mentioned at the start of this topic, he is a real wood nut.
Not only that, he's a walking encyclopaedia.
He's got a large stock of extremely beautiful wood.
I also got to play his "pointy guitar".
The neck on that thing is truly amazing and it sounds heavenly.
You can see it here:
SuperStrat
Anyway. Back to mine.
First, he added some more coats of clear lacquer and then sanded them.
Here, you can see him working on the back:




Masking for the clear maple strip:




A picture of the back with the neck in blackburst:




Next a coat of grey:




And the burst:




A view of the edge:





After it had dried, Chris informed me that the finish wasn't to his liking but he wanted me to have a look at it first.
It seemed that, although he used a grey transparent lacquer, it turned sort of dark purple in combination with the wood. To me, it looked good with a very strong light on it but I wanted it to be grey/black and not purple.
So we decided to strip it to the bare wood.
Chris thought I might enjoy this so he let me do it, while keeping a very close eye on it.





Look, a reliced guitar:





After the guitar has been sanded, we got to stain it.
First we tried several methods on a similar piece of wood, to see which would give the desired effect.
Staining the guitar:




Washing it with thinner to get the desired effect:





Chris and I looking very pleased with the result:





After I was on my way home, Chris sent me the following picture:




He said:


> I think you might like this one.
> Four coats of gloss bring out the quilting. It is actually blacker than that in 'real' life. I took this with the natural light in the sprayroom. Tomorrow I will add 4 more coats to the face and the headstock only and then sand them back to get a smooth surface for the final 8 gloss coats which will go on the back and neck also.



One last thing.
For those that watched the video of his workshop () he mentioned that he didn't use CNC.
Well, that's not quite right actually.
He does: Coffee 'N' Cake!!!!




Here you see The Light Of My Life - who has been supporting me since we first met -, me, Chris and his misses whom he affectionately calls "The Lovely Syra".
She's a very talented and respected painter.
You can see one of her paintings in the back.
Nice combination.... naked women and guitars 

I truly enjoyed the time we spent at Chris' house and, after seeing him at work I have even more respect for him.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 19, 2011)

That's one seriously amazing project! I would definitely love to see more updates of this!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 19, 2011)

This was an outstanding read - very excellent work.


----------



## MisterE (Sep 30, 2011)

So, last week I got this from Chris:




Chris:


> I rubbed down you geetar with 320 grit paper, got one of the Chinese workers to sign it and then sprayed it with the final lacquer coats and they went on very smoothly. It will need at least a week to cure before I can proceed to rub it down again with 600 grit paper, then with 1200 grit paper and then go through the 3 different grades of buffing compound on the wheels until I get a nice gloss. I estimate it will then take about 3 months to get all the bits in so maybe by Christmas you might see it and possibly it will work.


Funny guy as always.

So tody I received this:
Chris:


> I have done the final (I hope!) hand sanding with 600 and 1200 grit wet and dry papers and then polished with three grades of compound and three sets of polishing wheels. So it ought to be shiney. And I think it is. Boris is watching me with her 8 eyes.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I have to do a re-fret on a Les Paul, try to stick the headstock on another Les Paul and fit a pickup to an acoustic guitar so I will not be touching your baby until Monday. Have a nice weekend. It's a white wine dinner here tonight. She's still watching me.


Boris is a spider that was building a web outside the window of the workshop.
One day, it was gone. Chris thought he had seen a magpie eat it.
But Boris is back.
Unfortunately, Chris was quite upset when he found out that Boris was a she.
But he kept the name.









Chris polishing the guitar.

If you want to find out more about how Chris gets a real deep shine in his guitars:

CLC Newsletter- March 2011

His newsletters are good sources for tech tips, storries from friends and customers and good recipes ;-)

This is a pic of the back:





And this is the front:





I think it looks rather nice )


----------



## Xaios (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## peagull (Sep 30, 2011)

MisterE said:


>



Man, that looks so nice. Glad I saw this thread, It's gonna be a nice axe when it's finished


----------



## MisterE (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks guys.
I'm looking forward to it as well.
I've got 15 guitars: the ASAD I mentioned at the beginning of the thread, 3 Warmoths and 2 USA made custom guitars (won't mention the name because they're going), 3 Kramers, 2 Ibanez', 2G&L's a super 35th ann. Strat and 2 Takamine's.
The ASAD, although being almost 22 years old, is the best I got, plays like a dream and looks just gorgeous.
I've bought guitars according to what I needed at the moment. I'm not a collector.
I was looking for a complex instrument - Floyd, piëzo, sustainiac, midi... and didn't think it was Chris' thing.
I thought wrong. 
I ordered a guitar from an American company I wont name, but it arrived with a cracked neck and some other flaws.
It's gone back to the states and, although they've had it for over a month, I still haven't heard from them. Same when they were building the guitar. There was a delay but they never cared to inform me.
Chris keeps me up to speed with weekly or sometimes daily mails.
As soon as I get the guitar from the States back, it's going out the door and I'm having the same thing made by Chris.
This was the reason I asked Chris to make me a 7-string with piëzo's and midi.
I'm quite fond of the Strat model and I'm thinking about having him make me a set neck Strat.
He can make the scratchplate in the same wood (I quite like quilt) and have it countersunk so it's flat with the body.
So I was thinking about a Cherry Sunburst with a Black Stain scratchplate ;-))
Anyway, what I want to say is that there's no limit to what Chris can make and as far as I'm concerned, he's the only guy that will ever make me a guitar again.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 1, 2011)

Whoa, absolutely stunning!

Got any pics of the neck??


----------



## MisterE (Oct 1, 2011)

Nope, but I emailed Chris to ask if he can make one ;-)


----------



## JamesM (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a funny dude and a nice guitar.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome build indeed. I like the depth of the finish. Really stunning. I also like the headstock and inlays.


----------



## MisterE (Oct 2, 2011)

I got the pics of the neck and I must say I'm quite pleased














And the headstock is rather nice too:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 2, 2011)

Quite pleased is probably an understatement, that looks damn fine!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 2, 2011)

Am I allowed to say holy fuck?

HOLY FUCK THAT NECK!

edit: thanks for the pix man!


----------



## MisterE (Oct 5, 2011)

Another step closer to a new geetar 



> Chris:
> I like doing frets and yours went well. Then I turned my attention to the trem to check that it would all fit together. I found the holes that Jerome had drilled were not good enough so I spent 2.5hrs on my knees enlarging and shaping the holes about 0.1mm at a time using the Dremel and some 1.5mm solid carbide inlay bits













Frets finished:





enlarging the holes for the piezo cables:










Pickups installed and trem fitted - everuthing lines up.







> Chris:
> I ran some cotton over the nut and outside saddles to check all was correctly aligned (too late to do much if it wasn't!) and fitted the pickups in place. And I shielded the control compartment with copper foil.








Notice the inscription in the tremolo spring cavity.
Cake!!!!!
While I was over there, we were on a quest for the holy cake - to find the best chocolate cake in Ireland!!!
Here we are, comparing, weighing and tasting the cake:









But the best was made by his friend with the very original Irish name Paddy:





Me like:


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 5, 2011)

Epic !

you've got now a unique and gorgeous guitar ! congrats !

Félicitations, je suis jaloux !


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 5, 2011)

This thread has the best updates ever. I'm sure gonna miss it once the guitar is done.


----------



## MisterE (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.



> This thread has the best updates ever. I'm sure gonna miss it once the guitar is done.



I guess I'll have to ask Chris to build me another one ;-)


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 7, 2011)

that neck is stunning


----------



## MisterE (Oct 7, 2011)

And here are the final pics.

Electronics being installed:






> Chris:
> Well I got the strings on it and it plays well and sounds fine acoustically. I had the trem in and then out and then in and then out and then in. Each time I had to make some adjustment including cutting down the block so that it would not interfere with the coverplate but finally it all seems to work although it needs three springs to counteract the tension. Then I started wiring which is interesting. And will be interesting tomorrow too









> Chris:
> I have stuffed all the wires in the compartment and borrowed Syra's food blender. After about ten minutes of whisking, feck me, it all works. And it plays really nicely too.








Chris testing the guitar:










So, I got these last pics in an e-mail from Chris:



> Chris:
> I have just taken the hi-res pics of your geertar. They are rather nice so I'll show you a couple. Naturally they won't be hi-res in the email. Also I found a piece of bog oak that I have had since the late '70s and I used that to make your trussrod cover. I used this on a few guitars at that time. It is rather old you know and you won't find any of this on a Gibsod, Fendroid or Martone.



The bog wood truss rod cover:





The carved top:





The body:





The head:





The back of the neck:





My geetar:





Can't wait to get it home.
I'll let you know as soon as I get it, how it plays.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 8, 2011)

Beaut! Contests, sir.


----------



## degge (Oct 8, 2011)

that's some beautiful inlays you got there.

and one hell of a guitar! treat it well!


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Oct 8, 2011)

That.. is unbelievable. He is one hell of a guitar builder. I can't stop looking at the neck, no wait I mean the top, hell everything. Great thread


----------



## MisterE (Oct 18, 2011)

I was working a bit in our house when the bell rang.
And look:
What could it be????? It's marked fragile all over the place.
Ooooh...bubbly wrap. snap, crackle, pop....





carefull, carefull





Ooooooh, small parcel attached to big parcel





Look look look, a print of The Lovely Syra' painting.
We liked this painting because it represents The Lovely Syra, Chris and a geetar he made.
We wanted this to remember them for always.





Opening the big box





I'm sooooooo happeeeeeeeeeeeeee





Look, it's your big brother





After some minor adjustments - raised the strings some because I've got chubby fingers and a action that's set too low doesn't work for me; adjusted the Acoustiphonic's volume - I started noodling, and noodling, and then some more....
The guitar is perfect. It plays like a dream.
I really exceeded all my expectations.

Thanks Chris for a extraordinary piece of playable art.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 18, 2011)

Dude, great thread. As soon as you turn around the other guitars that your getting rid of and commission chris to build your next one, please please make a thread about that one and follow the build on it too. This was awesome


----------



## MisterE (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks man.
I sure will.
I'm already planning the next one.
I've got a few in mind so this might become a lifetime project ;-)


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2011)

This is the classiest guitar and build thread I can recall.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 18, 2011)

I Love it!


----------



## Winspear (Oct 18, 2011)

Such a great build! Absolutely amazing


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats, mate. It looks terrific indeed. Loved to follow this thread.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow dude, that is great! Need clips of the piezo NAOW!


----------



## MisterE (Oct 19, 2011)

I did a quick clip, some noodling over a backing track for Chris.
Some piëzo at the beginning.

Something for Chris by MisterE. on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Invader (Oct 19, 2011)

Quick, order another one so we can have a new build thread! 

Seriously though, awesome guitar, and a really entertaining thread as well!


----------



## Winspear (Oct 19, 2011)

Tasty playing!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 19, 2011)

pretty sweet playing dude!


----------



## theo (Oct 19, 2011)

wow.. that guitar is seriously lovely


----------



## crayzee (Oct 19, 2011)

NICE guitar, great build thread, very classy and tasty playing! 2 thumbs up for everything, enjoy your new beauty...!


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude this thread was an amazing read, this is the first non superstrat axe that I've really fallen for since...forever.

Congrats on an amazing experience and amazing guitar!


----------

